# devon delights



## mrbluesky (Jul 16, 2006)

looking for a site in devon that is open jan/feb doesn't seem to be many
open until easter
we live in devon but usually go to other counties 
feel the need for weekend breaks
roll on summer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
any ideas
cheers
drew


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi Drew
If you haven't got kids try
http://www.moorviewtouringpark.co.uk/
Not been yet myself but on our list for the future


----------



## mrbluesky (Jul 16, 2006)

hi telbell
many thanks 
but as a member of the discriminated sector of the motorhome fraternity
ie having a child !!!!!!!!!! 
we are not welcome on these sites
i don't know what my son has ever done to offend these people but i bet they want him to pay there pensions
cheers
drew


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Do you like Dartmoor?

Higher Longford near Tavistock is open all year.


----------



## 99043 (May 4, 2006)

How bizarre! They have 3 children of their own :?


----------



## mrbluesky (Jul 16, 2006)

zulurita said:


> Do you like Dartmoor?
> 
> Higher Longford near Tavistock is open all year.


thanks rita
will check it out we live down in teignmouth so would make a perfect weekender
cheers
drew


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

try golden coast woolacombe north devon


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

DRew- that's one point of view- there are others :wink: 
Gillian & John- Bizarre? Not necessarily so-perhaps just logical :wink:


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Try Doubletrees farm at St Austell, not too far from Devon and a lovely site with sea view a mile from the Eden Project. Open all the year and quite peaceful. Lovely owners also.
An added advantage if you visit the Eden project and walk or cycle in from this site theres a useful reduction in ticket prices.


----------

